# Got the rancher snorkeled up tonight!



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

Just finished snorkeling my 2012 420 tonight. I got a kit and am really happy with the end result. it was pretty straightforward and not very difficult to install at all. we pvc glued and black siliconed every joint. should be ready to test out tomorrow!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good, dont really like the exposed vent lines though. Personally would just went to lowes and made it myself. Those kits are waaaaayyyy overpriced. I only spent 50 on mine.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^^^agreed but some feel safer this way and that's fine......looks good how you liking it so far my gf loves her 420 and I think I love it as much as my brute.....very well built bikes


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Looks good, dont really like the exposed vent lines though. Personally would just went to lowes and made it myself. Those kits are waaaaayyyy overpriced. I only spent 50 on mine.


i thought about that, but by the time i made 5 trips to town buying bulkheads and different angled fittings and pipe and glue and measuring and cutting and fitting and spending gas and probobly winding up with a snorkel that looks like fred flinstone put together, i figured $99 bux was well worth the pre built one. and i didnt snorkel it for looks. i just did it as cheap insurance rather than rebuilding the engine, diffs, etc. filling the diff vent lines with water and not knowing it is detremental. i used the clear vent lines so i can see if they have got anything inside them. function over form for me. but thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> ^^^^^agreed but some feel safer this way and that's fine......looks good how you liking it so far my gf loves her 420 and I think I love it as much as my brute.....very well built bikes


absoloutley love it. its no power house but its definetly a capable machine. for me it was the best all around choice for a good safe quad i could ride my kids on and have reliability and still do well in all aspects of riding different terrains. thanks for the comments!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol dont take t as bashing ya. Looks like a very clean set up. Didnt realize that they were only 99$ now.

Us honda guys gotta stick together 

Any other plans for it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll just say it looks nice and leave.


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

Didnt think you were bashing me. Just wanted to explain why i went this route. Im more than capable of building my own snorkel bur for $99 why bother when all this is pre cut and assembled? Plus its black pvc sch 40 so no matter how much you scratch it, it stays black and wont flake or peel. Gas is 3.70 a gallon and the closest lowes is 30 miles away. Our local hardware store doesnt carry crap for special fittings like this bulkhead and the 1.5"-2" reducer so it was a no brainer to just order a kit and be done. Thanks for all the criticizm good and bad. Im not mad at ya lol


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

finally got to the river today to test the snorkel out...

































needless to say it works flawlessly lol


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

looks good and i see it works :rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks great. A friend has a 420. Those are quick! It will just walk away from the 360 at any speed like it was stopped. lol


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol wish the water was that clear down here. Lol


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

thanks fellas!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree looks like it works pretty good!


----------

